# Intel Core 2 Duo o Intel Pentium 4?

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Devo comprare un processore e sono indeciso tra un Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4ghz, Lga775, Fsb1066, 4mb Cache Boxed e un Intel Pentium 4 560j 3.6 Ghz , Lga 775, Fsb 800 Mhz, Cache L2 Da 1mb

Il primo ha sicuramente una tecnologia più nuova, ma riuscirei a sfruttarne al massimo le caratteristiche?

Il kernel supporta un processore di questo tipo (due core con registri a 64 bit), cioè riesce a splittare due processi diversi ognuno su un singolo core??

O devo costruirci su alla bene e meglio un sistema a 64 bit normale o peggio uno a 32 bit?

Per questo avevo pensato come alternativa il secondo: un'architettura classica, ma con una frequenza alta, che sono sicuro di sfruttare al massimo...

Visto che il prezzo dei due processori è identico, cosa mi conviene fare secondo voi, pensare al futuro o andare sul sicuro?

----------

## riverdragon

Core 2 a 32 bit senza pensarci un secondo, IMHO.

----------

## canduc17

Cosa vuol dire core Duo a 32 bit?

Il primo che ho indicato non ha due core a 64 bit?

Quindi tu mi consigleesti un Core Duo e basta non un Core 2 Duo...

E viene sfruttato al massimo?

----------

## .:chrome:.

no. non è a 64 bit, ma si tratta di un'architettura ibrida che in realtà è ancora a 32 bit.

ci sono state diverse discussioni in merito, anche nel forum italiano. credo sia abbastanza facile trovarle

----------

## Ic3M4n

personamente sceglierei il primo, il core2 duo anche se molto probabilmente aspetterei a comprarlo avendone la possibilità.... alla fine è una tecnologia nuova e si paga. probabilmente tra poco costerà molto meno... logicamente seguendo questo ragionamento uno non comprerà mai nulla visto che si può sempre aspettare.

----------

## noppy

io ho un core 2 duo tutto compilato a 64bit , i processi multi-treadh sfruttano i 2 core (e cmq con piu' processi diversi attivi si bilanciano tra i 2 core e di processi attivi ce n'e' sempre piu' di uno in un desktop) e i 64bit non e' che sono fondamentali allo stato attuale pero' tra 1 o 2 anni massimo se non li hai la vedo dura , percio' visto che in linux si puo' e con ottimo supporto , tutto a 64 e via ^^

----------

## flocchini

core 2 ovviamente, ma non c'e' nemmeno da pensarci, non esiste ambito in cui sia preferibile il p4 (a meno di non voler eliminare il riscaldamento di casa  :Laughing:  )

----------

## riverdragon

@canduc17: ho detto core 2, non core duo  :Smile:  i core duo sono usciti solo per i notebook.

 *noppy wrote:*   

> i 64bit non e' che sono fondamentali allo stato attuale pero' tra 1 o 2 anni massimo se non li hai la vedo dura,

 Dipende dalle applicazioni, se la maggior parte della gente comincia ad avere vista64 o osx può anche darsi che le applicazioni abbiano un boost di popolarità a 64 bit... ma prima che spariscano i 32... ci sono posti dove viene ancora usato windows 98, per lo stesso motivo prima di una decina d'anni non ci sarà nessun cambio serio secondo me.

----------

## shogun_panda

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> non esiste ambito in cui sia preferibile il p4 (a meno di non voler eliminare il riscaldamento di casa  )

 

 :Laughing:  Meraviglioso!   :Laughing: 

----------

## noppy

X riverdragon: intendevo che saranno fondamentali per tenere il passo dell'informatica non che siano obbligatori , volendo posso ancora usare un mac LCII con MAC OS 7 usando le vecchie applicazioni ma questo e' un altro paio di maniche

----------

## jordan83

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

>  *flocchini wrote:*   non esiste ambito in cui sia preferibile il p4 (a meno di non voler eliminare il riscaldamento di casa  ) 
> 
>  Meraviglioso!  

 

E io che dovrei dire che ho Pentium 4 2,8 GHz (non mobile!) sul portatile?

In questo periodo mi sto informando anch'io sui nuovi processori e le nuove configurazioni hardware, devo assolutamente cambiare portatile... 

La ventola fa un rumore spaventoso, soprattutto ora che son passati quasi 3 anni   :Confused: 

Usando il portatile ogni giorno... sta diventando piuttosto seccante.

Da quel che ho letto conviene decisamente il Core 2, come hanno detto gli altri  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *noppy wrote:*   

> X riverdragon: intendevo che saranno fondamentali per tenere il passo dell'informatica non che siano obbligatori , volendo posso ancora usare un mac LCII con MAC OS 7 usando le vecchie applicazioni ma questo e' un altro paio di maniche

 

falso: a meno di una riprogettazione dell'architettura x86 che preveda l'abbandono della compatibilità con le architetture che oggi conosciamo (leggi: progettazione di una nuova architettura, e non dell'ennesimo aggiornamento a x86), i 32 bit saranno sempre più efficienti.

con questa ipotesi, che implica la riscrittua completa di compilatori, e librerie di base, si potrebbero avere alcuni vantaggi concreti. diversamente, proseguendo su questa strada di continui aggiornamenti e revisioni, che riguardano solo i processori ma mai i software, se non in modo estremamente marginale, non si vedranno benefici concreti.

basti pensare ad una cosa: sui processori odierni, il codice a 64 bit è più lento di quelloa  32 bit, e questo avviene per motivi che sono ovvi, e che continueranno ad esistere fintanto che non verrà progettata una nuova architettura.

personalmente anche io sono convinto che i 64 bit siano importanti, ma non considero minimamente i processori Intel e AMD come processori a 64 bit.

vuoi un 64 bit? allora punta su Sparc64 o PPC64: quelli sono a 64 bit per davvero. poi che tu ne abbia realmente bisogno è un altro discorso...

vorrei invitarti a non farti influenzare troppo dalla pubblicità e dal marketing: il loro scopo è solo spillare soldi, ma un utente attento a quello che gli succede intorno dovrebbe essere in grado di prescindere da questo ed intravedere sempre la realtà dei fatti.

non voglio dilungarmi oltre, perché non farei altro che ripetere quanto già postato in altri thread.

----------

## flocchini

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E io che dovrei dire che ho Pentium 4 2,8 GHz (non mobile!) sul portatile?

 

manca solo che sia un acer e poi ce le hai tutte tu   :Laughing: 

cmq al di la' delle valide considerazioni sui fake 64bit che ci vengono propinati, i core 2 duo hanno una marcia in piu'. Se non hai fretta aspetta la prossima generazione in arrivo per l'estate che scaldera' ancora meno  :Wink: 

----------

## canduc17

Grazie a tutti per le risposte...

Mi sa che opterò per un sistema a 32 bit su un Intel Core 2 Duo.

Discussioni come questa non sono molto incoraggianti, ma vedrò di saltarci fuori.

Grazie ancora!

----------

## flocchini

si parla di ottimizzazioni cmq marginali, non stare a fasciarti la testa, ottimizza per pentium m se usi l'ultimo gcc stabile, e metti il kernel 2.6.20 selezionando come processor type core2. Fine  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Non pentium-m, ma prescott. Da gcc 4.2 sara` -march=core2.

----------

## crisandbea

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non pentium-m, ma prescott. Da gcc 4.2 sara` -march=core2.

 

dal gcc 4.3     non dal 4.2.      :Wink: 

gcc4.2

gcc4.3

ciauz

----------

## flocchini

vero, ho scritto una idiozia. Il bello e' che il mio make.conf ovviamente e' giusto   :Laughing: 

----------

## canduc17

Ok, grazie delle dritte!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Mi sa che opterò per un sistema a 32 bit su un Intel Core 2 Duo.
> 
> Discussioni come questa non sono molto incoraggianti, ma vedrò di saltarci fuori.
> 
> Grazie ancora!

 

e perché mai non dovrebbero essere incoraggianti?

a me sembra molto incoraggiante: il processore funziona molto bene!

si va ovviamente incontro, con una piattaforma compilata a 64 bit, a tutti i problemi di compatibilità che questa comporta, a livello dei vari software che fino ad oggi sono concepiti a 32 bit e che una volta compilati a 64 presentano talvolta dei comportamenti inaspettati, o non funzionano per niente (un esempio su tutti: i plugin flash e java per mozilla).

al di là di questo, comunque, i proessori funzionano davvero bene.

è anche vero che il compilatore che abbiamo a disposizione oggi non è in grado di sfruttarli a pieno, ma questo non è affatto un handicap: semplicemente con gcc-4.3 si potranno avere ottimizzazioni di livello superiore. questo non vuol dire che il software compilato con gcc-4.2 funzioni male.

vorrei precisare una cosa, per tutti (e anche io devo ammettere l'errore): fossilizzarsi sulle proprie posizioni è sbagliato, soprattutto al giorno d'oggi ed in questo contesto, nel quale le tecnologie non sono più chiare e ben definite, ma si trovano sempre più spesso tecologie ibride. è quindi impossibile fare affermazioni del tipo "le cose stanno così, punto e basta": bisogna sempre ponderare le proprie esigenze in termini di software da installare, con la complessità di gestione dei sistemi che si è disposti ad affrontare, e con l'uso che deve essere fatto dei calcolatori.

nel tuo caso specifico, potresti anche compilare a 64 bit, a fronte di alcune incompatibilità ed alcuni malfunzionamenti noti; oppure potresti optare per la maggiormente compatibile compilazione a 32 bit, a fronte di uno sfruttamento non completo dell'architettura. da qui a dire che però il processore funziona male, ne passa un bel po'...

----------

## canduc17

Non incoraggianti nel senso che, appunto come dici tu, la tecnologia in questo ambito non è ben definita e per questo ci sono un po' di incertezze nel sapere esattamente cosa fare per sfruttare al massimo il nuovo hardware.

Da quello che ho capito, prendendo un Core 2 Duo, dovrei sperimentare un po'...poi sono sicuro che il processore sia buono e che guardi al futuro...ma per adesso c'è ancora un po' di nebbia riguardo al metodo per farlo lavorare al massimo delle sue potenzialità.

----------

## jordan83

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da quello che ho capito, prendendo un Core 2 Duo, dovrei sperimentare un po'...poi sono sicuro che il processore sia buono e che guardi al futuro...ma per adesso c'è ancora un po' di nebbia riguardo al metodo per farlo lavorare al massimo delle sue potenzialità.

 

Se puó esserti di aiuto, dai un'occhiata alle Safe CFLAGS per questo processore.

Ti danno qualche dritta  :Wink: 

E comunque, come giá detto, "basta" aspettare gcc 4.3 (un annetto  :Sad:  )...

----------

